# tesco insurance price fluctuation



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Had a quote online from them last night for 460 odd. Session timed out, go to get another quote with EXACTLY SAME DETAILS and it's 1986.04 now !!

Don't understand why and tried everything to get it back down.

Anyone having a similar issue ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ring them :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

they cant give online discount and clubcard discount but are saying the systems are fine.
For argument sake, I put in a faux proposer with many years experience, clean license, car garaged etc and its coming back with over £400. Thats got to be wrong.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

nudda said:


> Had a quote online from them last night for 460 odd. Session timed out, go to get another quote with EXACTLY SAME DETAILS and it's 1986.04 now !!
> 
> Don't understand why and tried everything to get it back down.
> 
> Anyone having a similar issue ?


You must have put some details in different. The quote would increase that much overnight and points to some details not being the same although you think they are (have done it myself!).


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol well i just did a qoute for my RS £6000:lol: dont think so!!!

Think i'll stick with churchill for £880


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

I had the same problem, I used a comparison site when I made a few amendments on their site it shot up by 3 grand. I got by that problem by making sure I entered the detail correct first on the comparison site followed the link paid straight away after. You get you paper work sent online you can check it straight away for any mistakes and amend by phoning to correct.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

am i right in thinking that recently Tesco changed their underwriters to themselves and prices have shot up through the roof (more than others have this year)...???


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Tesco are underwritten by Ageas iirc


----------



## ProCarDetailing (Nov 25, 2011)

Tesco has always been the most expensive on the price comparison websites I have used.
Been with Chris Knott for the last 4 years.


----------

